# 6.4-RELEASE X failed on Fujitsu Lifebook



## alan (Mar 6, 2009)

After a fresh install of 6.4-RELEASE on my Fujitsu Lifebook laptop, the X failed with:

Fatal server error:
Couldn't find PLL settings for mode!

xf86-video-Intel driver is used.  device agp in the config and kernel rebuild.  

Searched in Google and this forum, but not seem to find any solution posted.  Wonder people could shed some light.  Same laptop was running fine with 7.0-RELEASE before i switched to 6.4.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## ale (Mar 6, 2009)

alan said:
			
		

> Same laptop was running fine with 7.0-RELEASE before i switched to 6.4.


Did you tried with vesa driver?
Maybe you have a buggy/incompatible intel driver.

Did you tried upgrading to xorg-7.4 (read /usr/ports/UPDATING)?
Being a fresh install, you could do a minimal install, update the ports tree and start building (also in this case, read UPDATING).


----------



## ale (Mar 6, 2009)

https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=17310


----------



## alan (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks Ale for the bug description.

Seems Jesse had a patch for 2.4.2-r1 Intel driver and it worked.  

Wonder people know that patch exists somewhere ...?


----------



## alan (Mar 10, 2009)

i pulled from 7.0-RELEASE xorg related lib / driver and that seems to have solved my problem:  xf86-video-intel-2.1.1.tbz


----------

